# Strip elongation test



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello,

I offer you a simple test to check the quality of the bands and determine the areas of linear, non-linear and non-elastic elongation.

- Take a straight strip of 10mm x 120mm, draw a first mark 10mm from one end to fix the strip on a support of your choice with an attached clamp for example.

- Fix the other end of the band to a load cell in order to have 100mm of active band.

- On the support, mark marks every 50mm up to 1000mm

- Stretch the strip to the first mark and note the value on the scale then repeat the same operation for the following marks.

- Complete the attached spreadsheet to obtain the characteristic curve of the belt with the three zones of elongation.

It is necessary to reposition the lines and the texts according to the different zones. I hope this test will bring a better knowledge of the bands.









Have a good test and see you soon, I hope.


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

orion25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I offer you a simple test to check the quality of the bands and determine the areas of linear, non-linear and non-elastic elongation.
> 
> ...


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Sorry but I don't know how to insert a file, who can explain? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Interesting! I dont test to breaking point or use scales. I simply draw 2 lines 10mm apart across strip with ballpoint stretch by hand along a ruler (the pen marks expands in width to approx 5mm..) & measure from edge of pen mark to the same edge on the other (stretched) mark to a point I'm comfortable with & note the elongation.

*Hit the paper clip on the tools bar below ↓ to insert files!*


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Not possible insert file .ods, problem with extension, See picture.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hmmm! You might need to extract/save this in another file format, PDF would work (..havent tried excel format on here so no sure.)


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Link to file


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

orion25 said:


> Link to file


Can you test link ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The link works. 
Take a screen shot of your .ods file and post it as a jpeg. There are a number of different rare formats that don't work on this site.


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello friends
Thank you for your help and advice
Good day;


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> The link works.
> Take a screen shot of your .ods file and post it as a jpeg. There are a number of different rare formats that don't work on this site.





orion25 said:


> Hello friends
> Thank you for your help and advice
> Good day;


Hi Reed, Orion...

I opened this file in openoffice & only the left hand data was visible, I opened it in excel & it was complete with graph. I dont have license for excel (trial only) so export greyed oot! I just snipped this using windows snipping tool ( better than fullsize screenshot) renamed the file & saved in .png format to my desktop (could've used pdf/jpeg etc these would also have worked.) I then used the paperclip below to insert in this post Orion. Hope this helps.
Orion.


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello friends,
attached, here is a PDF version of the results.
Have good day;


----------

